# Robobrew converted to a braumiser is it possiable?



## TwoCrows (31/12/15)

Has anyone attempted turning a robobrew into a braumiser . 

Robobrew at Keg King $450.00

I am a novice exploring all possibilities to make a braumeister alternative.

What is the robobrew like regarding steady temp control ? 

Convert Robobrew into a braumeister clone -- tongue in check.

Cut out base of malt pipe put on a seal.

Cut in / drill holes for inlet and outlet for pump to recirculate , you could make use of the tap installed already to remove the wort to the pump and return under the malt pipe via a flush mount ss fitting.
Use the lid to put pressure on the top filter screen by using a spacer ring.

It already has heater elements installed big plus !!!

This if it would work would be $450 plus pump and a stainless head unit from keg king $110.00 plus all fittings required.


Would the temp control on the robobrew have enough control , if when in use you stand by and input temps. Adjust if and when required.

When you rest the pump and heater element /s for two minutes every ten minutes. Turn off power. Have a beer.  Or two

What are your thoughts.

If you like the idea you got to buy from me and the price goes out the window.

Happy new year.


----------



## mckenry (31/12/15)

If you wait a bit, I believe the robobrew is coming out in a bigger size, with a pump. 60L I think.


----------



## TwoCrows (31/12/15)

Is that to fall in line with the grainfather and possibly a $1200.00 price tab. Marketing in Australia , I love it.


----------

